# How is it possible....................



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The loss hits at odd times, I'm sorry you are feeling it now. It's ok to love Coley and be happy with him, it does not diminish your love for Duke at all.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I posted in the Rainbow section that recently I realized I had forgotten jsut how tough it was for Copper that last 6? - 9??? months. I remember the fun, his smile and the love we shared. That's a good thing.

I know Copper is happy I am doing better and I know Duke is happy you are too. Duke even had a paw in sending Coley to help you heal. Their hearts are too big to resent our new loves and healing. They know we did and still do love them too.:smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This 'recovery' from the intense grief is one of the hardest to come to terms with. It feels disloyal, like you're forgetting. That's not what is happening but it FEELS that way.

Be at peace, knowing that he is running free. Don't let the past steal the present from you. It's good to laugh at your goofy Golden. Your life is now his life.


(((((((hugs))))))


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't think we ever forget our heart dogs. We may grow to deal with the wounded heart better, but we never forget what broke it. The wound either hurts you, or reminds you of a treasured love to keep tucked right in the place that is busted. I hope your thoughts of Duke always make you love bigger..........


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry! I know it hurts so much when it hits. Completely understand your pain of loosing DUke. It does hit many times.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> This 'recovery' from the intense grief is one of the hardest to come to terms with. It feels disloyal, like you're forgetting. That's not what is happening but it FEELS that way.
> 
> Be at peace, knowing that he is running free. Don't let the past steal the present from you. It's good to laugh at your goofy Golden. Your life is now his life.
> 
> ...


Very eloquently said, and I am sure that Duke will still be playing with his friends at the bridge


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I know , you feel quilty, that your not crying all the time, i feel like that about spencer, i still do cry, but not everytime i think of him, i feel lucky to have had him, 12 yrs 5 months, i still miss him alot though, i hung a huge picture of him up this week, it makes me feel good to see that face, i have lots of pictures around the house,of him, but this one i had enlarged.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Each dog is so very special and unique in their own way, you can never replace one with another, but you can open your heart to a new one. Each dog brings something very special to your life I think too.

I'm in situation similiar to yours, we lost our 15.5 year old Taz almost a year ago. It will be a year on the 18th. Within a couple of weeks I found Remy at my County Shelter and adopted him. I felt guilty adopting him so soon, but at the same time, our house was too quiet and empty without another Golden. 

I think of our boy everyday, miss him, cry at times then there are times when I laugh remembering some of his funny antics. He was one of a kind and although Remy has brought us so much joy and love, he's not our Taz. 

Enjoy the memories of Duke and cherish the time you had him in your life.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow 2 years since Duke left for the Bridge, and 1 year since Tazz left. It's almost 2 years since Barkley left us. In some ways it seems like yesterday....still. HUGS to both of you as you remember your special boys in the next week.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spencer was 2 years also, this jan., maybe its a two year thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Snobear*

I think of Smooch and Snobear, too, at the oddest times. It will be two years on March 27, that Snobear went to the Bridge and it was one year on Dec. 7, that our Smooch went to the Bridge. With Tonka and Tucker loving us and we them, I look at them as extensions of Snobear and Smooch - and love them all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So many sad anniversaries. Cindy, my heart is sending you love and hugs. I know so how you feel. I don't feel guilty about feeling better because I know Selka wants me to and he sent me Sasha who is alot like him. I have to remember he is only a prayer away and behind the thin veil. 
I know how much you miss Duke. He was one of a kind.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Duke took a little bit of magic with him when he left. Nothing is quite the same knowing Duke isn't with you now. 

Coley -- bless his heart, he has such big shoes to fill and it sounds like he's doing just fine with it. Life goes on, somehow. Both a blessing and a curse. And we go on too, but never quite the same.

{{hugs}} I loved him too, Cindy, always will.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*"This 'recovery' from the intense grief is one of the hardest to come to terms with. It feels disloyal, like you're forgetting. That's not what is happening but it FEELS that way."

I think this is so true. It will soon be 2 years since I lost JOY and I can barely think of her still without crying. Sometimes I feel bad that I am so happy with Jordan, how stupid is that? And then I feel bad because I still cry over JOY when I have the most perfect little puppy by my side. It's all so messed up. I feel so bad for all of us. I guess it's the price we pay for loving them so.
*


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Cindy!

I think about Duke a lot and he is very missed here. We think of you often.

Vic and Buddy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Life takes over. You just put a tape over your broken heart to hold it in one peace. There are roads to travel, new people to meet, to be here for love ones around you. But in some moments, your very own moments, sudden flashback in your memory moves the tape from the place and you feel a bleed again. Then sadness takes over, you cry in silence till you put yourself together or maybe gentle touch with a paw reminds you it is not over yet. There is a road to travel, we do not when is the end, but we know somebody special waiting for us on the end of that road.


----------

